# Multi-Level Cages, are they OK without ramps?



## john.p (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey all,

I just bought a cage off of craigslist that has three levels (woo for an awesome deal!), that is something like this:







The ramps are missing, so he jumps from level to level. I currently only have two of the bottom levels set up, and the third platform is on the second level, to make a bigger platform. 

Is it okay if he jumps up to the levels instead of goes up the ramp? 

I'm worried about hip problems and such.

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd be more worried about an awkward fall without the ramps--they do mess up every now and then. Probably be best to make some and put them in place. We had one of ours break her leg from a fall and it was something she'd done a thousand times before.


----------



## john.p (Oct 17, 2011)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> I'd be more worried about an awkward fall without the ramps--they do mess up every now and then. Probably be best to make some and put them in place. We had one of ours break her leg from a fall and it was something she'd done a thousand times before.



Owch! I'm sorry to hear that. =[

I'll definitely make some ramps now. Do you think wood would be a good material to use?


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Oct 17, 2011)

yes. just make sure its stable. my bunnies have wooden ramps.


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 18, 2011)

my bunnys do not have a ramp and they just jump. so far so good, they have never missed 9that i have seen anyway) in my opinion they take up too much room


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 18, 2011)

dont worry about the ramps. i hav no ramps in my cage and hes fine...and yes they will mess up every now and then but mine wont even use the ramp wen i had it so i threw it out. i woodnt put the ramps in unless its a dwarf


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't have a ramp in my holland Layla's cage. Just a carpetted shelf-rack thing to make it basically a large 3 step staircase with the shelf being the top stair, the rack being the middle step, and the ground level being the bottom step. She loves laying on the middle step.


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 18, 2011)

yes as long as theres nthing on it like finishing stuff..also they will chew it. i prefer plasticy ramps


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's my oppinion on the matter.
So I've had 2 mini rexes. They've both always LOVED jumping up and down on stuff. Speckles laterin her life ended up with hip paraliysis or whatever where her back legs didn't work. I believe its from all her hopping up and down constantly on her box and landing wrong once. 
Then there's my other one, Taffy. She has a wooden ramp, and it's helped her alot. However, it is wood, and over time she's developed sore hocks (not necesarily all from the wood) but now I've added carpet to it. Her sore hocks have cleared up TONS since I tacked carpet onto the ramp.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 18, 2011)

The way you have it set up (vs. the way it is in the picture) is probably fine. Gus loves the levels in his cage (you should see the laps he does when he gets excited!). Jumping up and down is actually very good exercise for rabbits. Just so long as they have good traction (both going up and down) and the jump isn't too far.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## john.p (Oct 28, 2011)

Whew, it's been a busy two weeks! Thanks for all the replies guys.

I realized that my bunny was still growing, and has reached a size in which he actually will not fit on the ramps anymore. (he actually broke one, while sitting on it... fat bunny, haha.)

I actually have it set-up like the picture, but without the highest third platform. He can actually just climb on each platform, with no possibility of falling from the second platform to the ground, so i feel it should be okay.

Thanks for all the opinions/ advice!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 28, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> The way you have it set up (vs. the way it is in the picture) is probably fine. Gus loves the levels in his cage (you should see the laps he does when he gets excited!). Jumping up and down is actually very good exercise for rabbits. Just so long as they have good traction (both going up and down) and the jump isn't too far.



:yeahthat:


sas :bunnydance:


----------

